# RB26dett in 350Z



## skyline2691 (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it possible to put a rb26dett in a 350z?if so can someone plz post pix


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Once again, HybridZ.org. Any sort of engine swaps in any Z car, that would be the place to go to.


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

hmm, you have a 350Z?

check out my sig.

also, why would you want an RB26 when for that kind of money you can sleve the VQ and forge it then boost it. al custom of course


----------

